# getting to know the real cute corporal...



## cute corporal (Feb 7, 2005)

i would tell you all my name so that you can research my facts somehow but i dont like leaving my real name on the 'net, as you don't know who will get hold of it and use it for bad purposes  

1) i am a student  at weston super mare college, where i have been for four years and am finishing my last courses. i have done english gcse, maths gcse, c.l.a.i.t, human physiology gcse, law gcse, catering, chemistry gcse, business as, shorthand, art, e.c.d.l, french level1.

2) i am just starting to build my own art business (i specialize in murals and fantasy art - you can see one of my murals, despite it being someone elses artwork - at the fox and goose pub in brent knoll) i use an airbrush and pencil mostly.  

3) i am in re-enactment (The Company of Chivalry 14th cent) and it is the biggest joy of my life! :BIG: 

4) i have two cats (my familiars).

5) i am Wiccan and have been practising witchery for four years (Happy Imbolc - Spring equinox)

6) i hope to move to either Glastonbury, Tintagel or Kidwelly in the distant future.

7) i play a Fender Strat (badly), amateur keyboard and the Jews harp now and again.

8) i like to make my own clothes (when you wear a corset, everything has to be fitted to the new shape)

9) i have gone through several fashions but now frequently sport a forties look, hippy or heavy metal appearance.  

10) i enjoy most music ranging from 20's swing to trance, heavy metal to classical and all in between but i LOVE sixties hippy (Strawberry Alarm Clock, The Byrds, The Kinks, etc...) and modern and 80's metal (Marilyn Manson, Transvision Vamp, Rammstein, Ugly Kid Joe etc...)

11) i love cars (would love to own a Hairy Lotus), bikes (would love a Harley Davidson chopper or fatboy or a German V-Twin Xcite), guitars, learning about engines, cats (my little Pepper and Salt), corsets (my waist is now 28.75"), BDSM, black, pink, beer, fake fur, shoes, huge skirts and re-enactment.

12) please feel free to ask any questions at all and i will answer them honestly.


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 7, 2005)

Ah, so you know of Sidcot then? My old _'Alma Mater'_


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2005)

cute corporal said:


> 11) i love cars (would love to own a Hairy Lotus),



Aha! Check out the cars thread in this forum, there are lots of car lovers on the site. (I selfishly declare myself the biggest one  ) 

Also glad to see that you chose to stick around. 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 7, 2005)

despite several comments made.............


----------



## plan_D (Feb 7, 2005)

I was the only one that didn't abuse her, which is strange...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2005)

I didnt abuse her...just tried to stay out of it really.


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 7, 2005)

You weren't the only one


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 7, 2005)

And guess what, since she's involved in historical re-enactments, she'll probably have a wealth of information about military festivals around the country. 

Goes to show that people will always turn round and bite you in the ass when you dismiss them out of hand.


----------



## Crazy (Feb 7, 2005)

1.) Just finishing college eh? Well congrats on that. Sounds like an impressive list of accomplishments you've got there

2.) Your own art business... that's a fairly amazing achievement. I still draw stick people  

3.) When I first read this one, I didn't read closely and thought you were a Civil War reenactor. Although I can't claim much knowledge of 14th century reenactment, this sounds really cool!

4.) What are their names? I'm a cat person, this endears you to me  

5.) My initial reaction to this was a rather suprised one, but knowing nothng of the religion, I am in no position to make a judgement. Each to their own, I suppose

6.) I hear Glastonbury is quite lovely this time-- oh wait, perhaps I didn't. Nevermind!

7.) Another guitar player to the lists! Welcome aboard! Personally, I play a Gibson Epiphone Les Paul Special, and love it.

8.) This sounds interesting. Personally I would botch any attempt to make a sock, let alone entire outfit. Props to you for this!

9.) They tell me I look like a hippy. I laugh at them

10.) Sounds like a very wide-ranging taste of music. Personally, the only band I listen to from that group is Rammstein, but props for the open mind!

11.) You'll find that there are several car lovers such as CC here, you should be in good company

12.) Do you prefer...

Sheep
Penguins
Ferrets



Enjoy your stay!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 7, 2005)

> 7.) Another guitar player to the lists! Welcome aboard! Personally, I play a Gibson Epiphone Les Paul Special, and love it.



I play guitar too...but to be honest im really not liking it. I have ALWAYS wanted to play piano but I dont have the time, which is why I bought the guitar. Ive decided to take lessons in piano (again) though and do what I really want 8) Might sell the guitar, might not. We'll see how it goes


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome back, "the other CC".  
Hmmm, we need a new short name for you.


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 7, 2005)

Corp?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 7, 2005)

I was gonna say "Cutie", but then I'd sound like the dirty old man that I am. :-"


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 7, 2005)

Cutie Corp? 

No. That sounds like a manicure company!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 7, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I was the only one that didn't abuse her, which is strange...




Make that one of the two, I never posted in reply to her question, or abused her...


I posted in that eighteen-page thread less than ten times...


----------



## Crazy (Feb 7, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Corp?



This was the shortened name of the honored corpcasselbury, rest his soul. It would be an honour indeed to carry this name.

My god, I remember corpcasselbury. I feel so old!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 7, 2005)

Welcome to the club...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 8, 2005)

Im also a member  Do you remember when he made an extremely brief comeback?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2005)

Well I happen to like women that wear the Gothic Style wich such Corsets and things. My wife on rare occations wears that style of clothing and it drives me nuts.

As for the music. Great interests. I can not say that my range of Musical Style is that wide but I am a rock fan. I love all kinds of rock but mostly Heavy Metal especially the 80's stuff Ugly Kid Joe, Metallica, Iron Maiden and even the the new stuff like Manson.

I too play guitar right now I have a custom built Ibanez. I want to buy some more guitars. I play mostly the thrash, speed stuff like the ealier Metallica, but I would in now way say that I am a great guitar player, I have a lot to learn.


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 16, 2005)

Please, no need to apologise!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah I dont know why I did, especially since this is an off-topic area.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 18, 2005)

> My god, I remember corpcasselbury. I feel so old!



hey none of you knew ol' corp like i did, we used to argue about the B-17 and lanc, back when 3 posts a night was an absolutely huge ammount, it is arguably those healthy debates that founded the site proper........


----------



## cute corporal (Feb 21, 2005)

HI!i didnt post because of half term...
DerAdler - your wife is GORGEOUS!(yes, i like women too...)
my cats' names are Salt and Pepper, they are very beautiful xxx
i probably prefer sheep but i do like cows quite a lot - especially with ketchup!no, cows are cute...
im ANTI-HUNT, although i can see both sides of it and understand both im still very much anti and NEVER wear real fur.
i have a maths exam on monday next week, wish me luck!
i have started salsa again - WONDERFUL teacher!
post next week, love you all,
corp xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

You seem to have a very active lifestyle! 8) 

Hehe I dont go back to school until tomorrow...

Good luck with the exam! I dont think I have any for a while


----------



## cute corporal (Feb 21, 2005)

im off to cornwall for the weekend to be taught the ancient art of airbrushing by an internationally acclaimed fantasy artist - i LOVE airbrushing!


----------



## cute corporal (Feb 21, 2005)

reenactment...im going to join a weston group called the garrison and the best military event ive ever been to is Detling military oddyssey(sic) and its F F F F FANTASTIC! so many ss uniforms! *dribbles*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 21, 2005)

Where abouts in Cornwall you heading?


----------



## trackend (Feb 21, 2005)

hi cute corp
I used to be in Quantrill's Raiders western club in Essex we raised a lot of money for charity putting on shows best group was the Wild Bunch in Kent they had their own town, horses with imported western saddles and genuine civil war fire arms.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 22, 2005)

tell us if you're passing through launceston Cute Corporal, i bet you're just dying to meet me


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 22, 2005)

You're banking on her being a 'Cougar' then? 

RHRAWWW!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 22, 2005)

Scary!


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 22, 2005)

Good luck with that exam!


----------



## cute corporal (Mar 7, 2005)

thankyou all - actually - i did head either past or through the launceston area (had to go from bodmin to tintagel).
ive been really ill for a week since i got back last sunday, but im all better now!
salsa was kinda crap - my teacher yaps too much and moves too fast and is afraid of dominant women and the one decent guy that turned up just kinda brushed me off...i hate men!no, scrap that, i hate those two particular men, not the rest of you...mwah!


----------



## cute corporal (Mar 7, 2005)

well, i have visited the first ww2site i was recommended and found that they have also been to detling so i have contacted them re joining so thanks very much for the help!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2005)

cute corporal said:


> HI!i didnt post because of half term...
> DerAdler - your wife is GORGEOUS!(yes, i like women too...)



Sorry thats not my wife, just the outfit I baught her, but the liking women part, thats great!


----------



## cute corporal (Mar 7, 2005)

hahaha!oh thats cool...ok then, that chick looks great!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes she does.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

I can agree with that!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 7, 2005)

I just love women with the Gothic look.


----------



## cute corporal (Mar 14, 2005)

i do all sorts of looks...
passed my IT exam last week...
OH, NEWS ON MY PHOTOS!
i have found a pro. photog. who will hopefully be doing a portfolio for me in b/w (old style) in my forties, re-enactment, goth, dom and corset gear so hopefully i should be able to post them as soon as they're done, coz ive got the bother of going all the way to cornwall for them...oh, and ps, if cheddar cheese wants to meet up on one of his visits to weston and come to my local to meet me and therefore prove once and for all to all you guys that i am female, over three and fairly attractive, then he's welcome...

love to all,

corp xxx


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2005)

Whats so hard with just taking a regular picture with a regular camara and posting it on here? Sorry it just seem a lot easier.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 14, 2005)

If you do something, you might as well get it done properly


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2005)

I guess.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 14, 2005)

cute corporal said:


> i do all sorts of looks...
> passed my IT exam last week...
> OH, NEWS ON MY PHOTOS!
> i have found a pro. photog. who will hopefully be doing a portfolio for me in b/w (old style) in my forties, re-enactment, goth, dom and corset gear so hopefully i should be able to post them as soon as they're done, coz ive got the bother of going all the way to cornwall for them...oh, and ps, if cheddar cheese wants to meet up on one of his visits to weston and come to my local to meet me and therefore prove once and for all to all you guys that i am female, over three and fairly attractive, then he's welcome...
> ...




Well, thanks for the offer but I have other more important commitments when I go to Weston (no offence!) 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 14, 2005)

And what would that be?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 14, 2005)

Seeing my girlfriend 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 14, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I just love women with the Gothic look.





I don't.  


Big turn-off, same with mega-pale skin and huge tattoos.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah, I have to agree with GRG. The whole "undead" look just turns me off.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2005)

Its just a taste thing, I love it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 15, 2005)

Im with Adler. Although I dont like the extreme gothic look..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh I dont like it either when it goes to extreme. But the overall clothing and look, and the dark makeup I think is sexy as hell.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 15, 2005)

What do you mean by extreme ? When it comes to piercings and tatoos ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 15, 2005)

No I love tattoos and piercings. Now I do not like it when a girl is completely tattooed and no part of her body is left uninked. I dont like it when they go and use makeup to make there faces look like Brandon Lee out of The Crow. I just like the normal gothic look, a little bit of white powder foundation, black makeup and black hair, and the whole gothic clothing and dresses.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh...

Personnally, I don't really care how a girl dresses up, as long as she is cute. I don't really care about tatoos neither (except when it become abusive or when they got something like a skull tatooed somewhere). The thing I really can't stand is piercings (except in the navel). That turns me off.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 16, 2005)

Speaking of women and tatoos...
A lady walks into a tattoo parlor and wants a tattoo of Paul Newman on the inside of one thigh and a tattoo of Robert Redford on the inside of the other thigh. The tattoo artist works away for a couple of hours and hands the lady a mirror. She looks and is really upset. 

She argues that the tattoos look nothing like Redford and Newman. The artist suggests they get someone else to judge. He pulls back the curtain and asks a guy waiting;

"Who do those guys look like?"

The man replies;
"I don't know about the guys on either side, but the one in the middle looks like Willie Nelson!"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh man that is just wrong!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 16, 2005)

Funny as hell, though!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 16, 2005)

An Englishman, Canadian, and a Irishman and an Arab guide are walking though the desert. Things not going well, water gone, burning sun beating down. 

Suddenly, through the shimmering heat haze, this gorgeous girl comes strolling along, wearing nothing but a green g-string, with a shamrock on it.

The Irish guy says;

"Begorrah! By the sign of the shamrock, I claim this girl as mine!"

Off he goes with the girl. Little later, another girl strolls on by, wearing nothing but a white g-string with a maple leaf on it.

The Canuck says;

"Heh, by the sign of the maple leaf, I claim this girl as mine eh!"

Off he goes with the girl. Bit later, another girl - white g-string, red rose.

English guy says that by the red rose he claims the girl. 


So now the Arab guide is now walking on his own, when a fourth and final girl appears. 

She, unlike the others is as naked as a needle. 

The Arab looks at the girl, grins, and says...........;







"Ah ha! By the beard of Allah, I claim this girl as mine!"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 16, 2005)

hehe


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 16, 2005)

Yeah that one was cute.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 16, 2005)

Brilliant Med


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 16, 2005)

I remember that joke. It's still funny!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 18, 2005)

I thought it was great.


----------



## cute corporal (Mar 21, 2005)

roight im on half term for two weeks, see ya latery all,
loads of love,
corp x


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 21, 2005)

Enjoy the holiday, and if you can't be good - be careful!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2005)

Always be careful - Use Durex!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 21, 2005)

...but not those damn 'Avanti' ones - they're crap and break. 

Then it's cold turkey for five days when she takes the morning after pill.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2005)

Just like Lifestyles.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 21, 2005)

cute corporal said:


> roight im on half term for two weeks, see ya latery all,
> loads of love,
> corp x



Me too. Damn easter holidays...truth be told id rather go to school than have 3 weeks off.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 21, 2005)

No, I want to go home and meet all my old mates, msn just isn't quite the same


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 22, 2005)

I always enjoyed the time out of school when I was in school.


----------



## Crippen (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Cute Corp. For when you return. have you tried the following sites,
www.figleaves.com
and
www.bareeessentials.co.uk
I think you would like um, I can recommend bareessentials, not tried figleaves.
Hope you had a good Easter Break.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Im gonna have a great easter break...I got "broadbanderized" today! Lots of music downloading for me 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Mmmmmm, probably illegal...


----------



## JCS (Mar 22, 2005)

> id rather go to school than have 3 weeks off.



Lucky bastards..... 

We only get one day off for Easter


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Really?  Gee that sucks.


----------



## JCS (Mar 22, 2005)

Well, I've taken off 41 days this year so far so it doesnt really make much difference


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Edit to my above post:

"Gee, that sucks more than a porn star with no teeth"


----------



## Maestro (Mar 22, 2005)

How do you know it ???  You cheated your girlfriend with a porn star ?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 22, 2005)

With no teeth?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

JCS said:


> > id rather go to school than have 3 weeks off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atleast you get that, the army does not recognize Easter as a day off.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 23, 2005)

Maestro said:


> How do you know it ???  You cheated your girlfriend with a porn star ?



Whats to say my girlfriend isnt the porn star?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2005)

You date a porn star? Ewwwww, gross! Cooties!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

I wanna be a porn star. Hell in a way I am.... Video Camara's Rock!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 23, 2005)

Im gonna call myself Long Chris Cox, hehehehe


----------



## evangilder (Mar 23, 2005)

Okay, TMI!


----------



## Maestro (Mar 23, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Maestro said:
> 
> 
> > How do you know it ???  You cheated your girlfriend with a porn star ?
> ...



With no teeth ???


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 23, 2005)

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## Crippen (Mar 23, 2005)

Is there an echo in here?????????????????????????????????


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 24, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

AAAHHH Get out of my head!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crippen (Mar 24, 2005)

But it is so warm and mushy in here..... why do you want me to leave


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 24, 2005)

Now that is sick.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 24, 2005)

Cute though.


----------



## Crippen (Mar 24, 2005)

At least I said it was warm and mushy.......... and not empty. And that's all the thanks I get  
Anyone else got a space I can relocate to? 8)

Cheers NS... it was meant to be nice


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh no you can stay Crippen, its not a problem. I just had a thought about warm and mushy and then my head.....


----------



## Crippen (Mar 28, 2005)

Gee Thanks Hun..... Tiz nice here


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 28, 2005)

Any time.


----------



## cute corporal (Apr 11, 2005)

yeah, but if you want, like, a holiday brain, feel welcome to mine, it's comfortable but cluttered with lovely views!(DD's, they're so good!)
heheheheheh
HELLLLLLOOOOOOOOO EVERYONE!
*creepy high pitched voice*im baaack!
mwah to all
xxx


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 11, 2005)

If you like holidays in Death Valley dont fogret to pop into my "brain"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey there cute corporal, got any pics yet?


----------



## cute corporal (Apr 18, 2005)

the only pics i have at the minute are: a passport photo of me when i was a scary goth with no fringe :black: , one of me on the beach in cornwall when i was a SGWNF :black: , one of me in a castle in Wales when i was a SGWNF :black: , two really awful ones of me in Sealed Knot kit (when i was a SGWNF :black: ), one in 13th kit  just after i had been crying  and was handed a five-foot python to cheer me up  and i have NO EYEBROWS AT ALL!  , ooh, yes, i have two beautiful  pics of me in fifties gear and new rocks and i am going to have some more done asap...i will have to steal those two lovely ones(wahey) from my mum and get someone in the net cafe to help me put them on the site for you lovely troops....  
on the weird side  , on sunday, i met the older (and cuter  )  brother of an ex i went out with three years ago, ended up meeting his mum and dad, changing his car wheels with him  (coz i know how!rah!) then being taken on a date!he turned round to me last night and told me i was a goddess  , coz i changed his car wheels, freed every knot of muscle in his back with an expert massage and am into 'guy things'  . i thought that was such a great compliment!  Tewkesbury Medieval Fayre - who's going?im having a personal party   there so feel free to come along...
mwah xxx


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2005)

hey i live in cornwall, let's see the pics of you on the beach, i'm rather interested in seeing the, well, beaches


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 18, 2005)

Yeah same here plus Id love to see the Goth pics. Goth is awesome.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2005)

...me thinks Cute Corporal is of the male persuasion, Dudes. I'm a little creeped out.


----------



## Erich (Apr 19, 2005)

personally I think CCorp is a figment of someones imagination


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2005)

Good point Erich. Though I'm not sure that makes me feel any better.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 19, 2005)

I keep telling you guys, she's certantly telling the truth about where she's from and what she's doing. 

It's not guaranteed I know, but that being the case, it's reasonable to assume everything else is true. 

Corp is quite welcome to meet me some time in the centre of Bristol (only half an hour from WSM) if she likes, which would catagorically settle the rumours.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2005)

You first


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 19, 2005)

My curiosity's piqued, why not?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2005)

Why?!

Now you're creeping me out too!


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 19, 2005)

The way you guys are falling all over yourselves in feeble attempts at flirtation is definitely proof that the male sex is indeed weaker.

Why don't you guys finish wacking so we can get back to the business of discussing WWII aviation.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2005)

Well it's whack here, or whack all over the other forums.


----------



## Crippen (Apr 19, 2005)

David ( if that is indeed YOUR real name) Hunny darling sweetie!!!!!! this area is miscellaneous ( or miscellani...arse as it seems to be) area, not much needed about planes here mate. And a sucessfull site needs a good and active miscellaneous section to make it...well 'extra' good and active ( take 'off' the hit count of any 'misc' on a site), so I invite you to love this section...fight against it or learn to love it.... both seem welcome and interesting  
But as a member of the stronger sex....what the shit do I know


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2005)

Davidicus,

You are right. But it is apparent you must miss us on another forum. Any thing you want to tell us?

Matt \/


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 19, 2005)

It appears that the little  emoticon didn't amke it onto my post. It was all tongue in cheek people. I have revisited my post and corrected the omission. 

Carry on with your feeble attempts at flirtation and wanking or whatever it is that you were doing.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2005)

Ok! Thanks buddy!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2005)

That's my prosepective transplanted Seattle man. Welcome back Davidicus. I was only yanking your chain and appreciate your WWII input. Besides, we both have to solve the P-47 armament delimma. Sometimes my sarcastic humor is lost in the internet. Typically, I'm my own best comic.

Carpe Penisium.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2005)

...and for my own clarification (I seem to do this on many forums), Crippen you are male right? No offense meant.


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 19, 2005)

Matt308 said, "_...and for my own clarification (I seem to do this on many forums), Crippen you are male right?_"

I believe this is when I am supposed to yell, "*INCOMING!*"

On another note, "_Carpe Penisium?_" That's a classic, literally.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 20, 2005)

Crippen is actually female, Matt. I think she might be offended if you called he a lumpy guy.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)

Matt308 said:


> ...and for my own clarification (I seem to do this on many forums), Crippen you are male right? No offense meant.



do you really think i'd flirt with a guy


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> The way you guys are falling all over yourselves in feeble attempts at flirtation is definitely proof that the male sex is indeed weaker.
> 
> Why don't you guys finish wacking so we can get back to the business of discussing WWII aviation.



And who the hell is flirting here. Even if I was not married I would not meet my women on the internet!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 20, 2005)

I never meant meet, meet. 

I meant if C.Cpl wanted to banish all the rumours about her being a guy, then all that's needed is to give me the heads up next time she was in town.

I have other lines of inquiry on that one!


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 20, 2005)

Of course, Medvedya, my mistake. You didn't mean that you wanted to "meet" her but instead "meat" her.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2005)

I was not inquiring anything I just responding to davidicus.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 20, 2005)

Well now if that was the case I am getting scared.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 20, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> do you really think i'd flirt with a guy


Who are you kidding? You flirt with me all the time. 

Stop it!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks guys, just trying to sort my allegances. I always follow the women first.


----------



## Crippen (Apr 20, 2005)

Matt308 said:


> ...and for my own clarification (I seem to do this on many forums), Crippen you are male right? No offense meant.


Hang on Matt whilst I take a look hunny>>>>> ummm! yup still female. I just like Football, planes, Sci fi and Heavy Rock and have a fart that can empty a room..... not very girlie things really I have to admit.... so maybe there is a boyish streak in there somewhere... so you are forgiven. 


>
Now David a P-47 problem you say?


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 20, 2005)

On the Aviation Forum, on the second page now because of PBAILLON's fashion posts, is a Topic regarding why the P-47 had those chrome or stainless steel sleeves over the barrels of it's .50's.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

thanks cripps.........

and i thought you liked it NS


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I can understand your fascination with me. _I_ certainly am. :-"


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, im glad my computer is down with all this homo-erotic action going on....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 21, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> On the Aviation Forum, on the second page now because of PBAILLON's fashion posts,



Good this is bothering someone else also.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 21, 2005)

DAVIDICUS said:


> Of course, Medvedya, my mistake. You didn't mean that you wanted to "meet" her but instead "meat" her.



Nah, not really, I'm more of a 'Cougar' man myself. RHARRRRR! 

http://www.geocities.com/RainForest/4076/sound/cougar.ram


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Wow, im glad my computer is down with all this homo-erotic action going on....



you should try it CC, you're missing out on the time of your life...........


----------



## Crippen (Apr 21, 2005)

Ummm!


----------



## Crippen (Apr 21, 2005)

I feel the need to say ummm! again to that.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 21, 2005)

In wich way do you say "Ummm", Crippen ? In the way : "Ummm, I would like to see that !" or in the way : "Ummm, those guys are weird !" ?


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 21, 2005)

Hopefully the latter...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey, im not weird! (Well I am, but that isnt the point. Actually it is, but likewise, that isnt the point.  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 22, 2005)

Im not wierd I just have character.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 22, 2005)

Take my word for it. Every bloody one of you are weird.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

I prefer the term "eccentric"


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 22, 2005)

Matt308 said:


> Take my word for it. Every bloody one of you are weird.



Why thank you everybody has something weird about them


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

Not me.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 22, 2005)

Are you sure?...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 22, 2005)

Uh-huh.


----------



## Crippen (Apr 22, 2005)

Mattie if I may call you that????? tough coz I am anyway, HI!!! YOU GORG HONNY OF A PERSON YOU!!!! thank you for thinking I am weird that is really sweet and lovely of you. Right now I have hiccups. I have just got in from a night out, isnt that pooh when you have had a few drinks and you get hiccups!?! I am stinking sober  but have hiccups!!!!! whats that about? 
yer to tell Maestro 'first mate obviously, what you take me for? some sort of freek?'


----------



## DAVIDICUS (Apr 23, 2005)

And now we pause for station identification and a commercial announcement.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 23, 2005)

Crippen said:


> oh yer to tell Maestro 'first mate obviously, what you take me for? some sort of freek?'



Why do I got the feeling that I offended you ?  

Anyway, what I was wondering was if you said "Ummm" because you thought they were weird or because you could be aroused of seeing two men doing... you know what... (I have to watch my language, there could be childrens over here.  )

What ? I think it's normal for me to wonder. I don't know you and as straight guy, Security Officer (and Private Investigator), I saw some very, very, very, VERY weird things.  

Anyway, don't take any offence to what I said.


----------



## Crippen (Apr 23, 2005)

You always think you have offended me, I didn't take offense hon, thought it was funny actually. And I won't .... take offense either, so long as you don't take offense at what I say. (jeez that was mad).
And contrary to what the odd person or two on here might think... I hate upsetting anyone.........BUT! I will voice my feisty little view from time to time... I am not a 'yes' person, but I too don't like upsetting folk in the process. Lets not talk of this again.....ssshhhhh!
 
As for what arouses me  , I don't think I can post it on here hon, just wouldn't be wise  coz if I was a man it would be seen as manly, but as a woman, you're seen as a slag  
enough said.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 23, 2005)

Awww, damn!!


----------



## Crippen (Apr 23, 2005)

Oi Cheeky!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 23, 2005)

And randy! 

Better find the wife. Bye!


----------



## Crippen (Apr 23, 2005)

( I hope she was too then hon when you found her).


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 23, 2005)

Not especially, but she was in a good mood. 
It didn't take long.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 23, 2005)

Hey Davidicus...How about another station break. I think I'll dive off this thread.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 23, 2005)

...and we'll be right back! 


_"Thinking of diving off another thread? Had it with cheesy inuendo in internet forums? 
Call our hotline: 1-800-555-HURL
For a tiny fee, one of our trained councsellors will tell you not to jump. It's just that simple. 
That number again: 1-800-555-HURL
Talk to someone who understands, and remember: We're all special."  _


We now return to...to um......to whatever the hell this is.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

great one skimmey


----------



## Crippen (Apr 24, 2005)

Skimmey????? jeez Lancs could you make his name sound anymore 'gay'.

Great come back though 'Skim' ( see more manly Lancs), 
and whilst we are talking about you, you might well blush young man... the time between those post mate, did she even manage to put the iron down???? good job she wasn't in the mood then really


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

I was primed already. 
I think we'll just leave it at that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

strange, you make it sound like i'm concerned about making skimmey sound gay


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

I was Skimmey until I was about 12.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

then what heppened??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

I became a full-fledged Nonskimmer!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

cute


----------



## Crippen (Apr 24, 2005)

Well Lancs...... been thinking ( I think about the whole world Lancs so dont get the wrong impression  ). YOU oh horny one, now have a girlffiend, well I hope you being a very good boy, being not of age yet to partake in sexual activities that require more than your right hand.
Think on a baby is for life and not just for Christmas!!!!! so if you cant be good- make sure you are wearing your plastic mack!
   


(see how I got the heat off you there Skim).


----------



## Crippen (Apr 24, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> I became a full-fledged Nonskimmer!


  
stop encouraging the lad will ya.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

Crippen said:


> (see how I got the heat off you there Skim).


Thanks!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Well Lancs...... been thinking ( I think about the whole world Lancs so dont get the wrong impression  ). YOU oh horny one, now have a girlffiend, well I hope you being a very good boy, being not of age yet to partake in sexual activities that require more than your right hand.
> Think on a baby is for life and not just for Christmas!!!!! so if you cant be good- make sure you are wearing your plastic mack!
> 
> 
> ...



the perpose of that post flew straight over my head..........


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 24, 2005)

..........but in so doing knocked off your halo of innocence!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 24, 2005)

Crippen said:


> Well Lancs...... been thinking ( I think about the whole world Lancs so dont get the wrong impression  ). YOU oh horny one, now have a girlffiend, well I hope you being a very good boy, being not of age yet to partake in sexual activities that require more than your right hand.
> Think on a baby is for life and not just for Christmas!!!!! so if you cant be good- make sure you are wearing your plastic mack!
> 
> 
> ...



Dont help him out, he is still so innocent.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 24, 2005)

Test; I'm doing it here because this thread is pointless...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow! I could type anything I want to, at this size! I won't though, because the first one to see this will just hit the quote tab to see what it says. Ain't that right?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

actually skimmey i never thought of doing that, i copied it into one of my msn messenger conversations 

ok i lied, it was my only messenger conversation.............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

So I guess I'll be known to you as "Skimmey" from now on, huh?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

depends how camp i'm feeling............


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 24, 2005)

This camp?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

yes that would warrant me calling skimmey skimmy..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey, we could be known as "Skimmey and ass: the dynamic duo"! 

Nah, screw that idea!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2005)

shame, i'm rather enjoying the thought of that.........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 24, 2005)

My point exactly.


----------



## Crippen (Apr 24, 2005)

I dare not say ummm! again
 





( especially as I feel a few knives about to hit my back, fink a red card coming out  might have to go back in mi bunker again  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 25, 2005)

Skimmy and Ass? I dont know!


----------



## cute corporal (Apr 25, 2005)

matt and erich - one smiley -  
i can't belive that you're back on this whole "corp's a man" thing - how sad? i mean dude, yeah, i'm into guy things - i fix cars, i love bikes, guitars, chicks and heavy rock but im a chick and i've been told several times il make a great long-term-partner because of my ability to think like a man and understand them and take part in their activities - just coz you sad little girls can't comprehend this doesn't give you the right to accuse me!innocent until proven guilty!

on the brighter side, i promise to get someone to help me put a recent goth photo on the week after next...
im going to Cosmeston Medieval Village this weekend for a re-enactment do - yay! 

im willing to meet Med in Bristol - its home ground to me (Med, ill PM you my no. if you swear not to reveal it to anyone else)


----------



## cute corporal (Apr 25, 2005)

I HAVE A PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
its really not very good, but its me nonetheless - i have different hair now and it is a goth photo, not a forties one...go to - 

www.bbc.co.uk/somerset/content/image_galleries/doctor_who_star_wars_gallery.shtml?8

on the left of me is Satch, the owner of Dominion, a goth pub i frequent and on the right is Chris, my best male friend and in the middle is me!
if you have difficulty. go to bbc.co.uk/somerset and search for Galaxy of Stars then on the right, click on'pictures of the event and its picture eight i think. i went to the exhibition and it was such a laugh...anyway, you can see im not a guy now and you can also see that i cant really see my feet either...however, im still willing to meet Med just to confirm this... tada, so now i can say with all sincerity to matt and Erich - HA! SPIN ON THAT!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 25, 2005)

Nice pic!


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 25, 2005)

'tis a lovely smile


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 25, 2005)

cute corporal said:


> im willing to meet Med in Bristol - its home ground to me (Med, ill PM you my no. if you swear not to reveal it to anyone else)



Just been filed under the Offical Secrets Act C.Cpl! 

Now, now, gentlemen - all above board y'know.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 25, 2005)

Gottcha. :-"


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 25, 2005)

Nah, got other lines of inquiry. This is just for a few beers!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 25, 2005)

Absolutely. :-"


----------



## plan_D (Apr 25, 2005)

That's all I've got to say for now, it's not really saying anything but...well, there's no excuse.

But really, my god (is beer)..


----------



## Crippen (Apr 26, 2005)

Jeez, trust me to have to go, just as it starts getting interesting. Good Luck Med ( think you might need it mate  ).

Hey Plan_D, I likes you choice of god, I worship the same one these days.
8) 
Keep it unreal mate.
*
Have fun Cute Corp.... think you will some how!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah Good luck Med.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 26, 2005)

Very nice of you all to wish me luck and all, but the thing is though, my gut feeling tells me that I'm not really her type in any romantic sense. 

I'm not putting myself down, but on what I see from her posts and the pic she put up. I get the impression she likes the biker, rocker type - and that just ain't me. 

However, she has similar interests, and since she lives so near to me - why not? If any of you guys lived within striking distance of Bristol I surely would have suggested meeting up a few beers and chat about ww2, antique rifles, and the like already - it'd be a laugh.

Same thing here really, if I thought it had potential in that way, I'd be much more coy about it.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, if anyone's at Flying Legends this year, I'll try and find you somehow, just tell me whereabouts you'll be


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 26, 2005)

I think it'd be a blast to meet the Great Hot Space - I've spoken to him lots of times on TeamSpeak, and I can assure you, how he posts is how he really is. (well, I hope he's joking about the fishnet tights!)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 27, 2005)

anyone going to the yeovilton or culdrose airshows??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 27, 2005)

I hope to take our aircraft too some airshows a couple of times this year. Have not done it in a while.


----------



## Crippen (Apr 28, 2005)

mosquitoman said:


> Well, if anyone's at Flying Legends this year, I'll try and find you somehow, just tell me whereabouts you'll be



I am going to Flying Legends Mossie, should be easy to spot me.... I will be the one telling men off about something   and I have a massive smile 'all' the time....( everyone thinks I am letting on to them but I'm not, it's just there all the time). Enjoy it mate, I know I will. I have booked time off work to get to a few of um this year. so keep posting who will be there, it will be an extra game for me to try and spot ya. 
You lot should do a meet up thread, I was going to do one whilst I was here, but thought no-one would go...........now sounds like some just might do.
 
I am going on a meet up (from another site) in June,I have been to one before, they are not hard to plan and they are a good laugh. It's great to meet new people too and share a bit of madness. Meeting at an air show, great idea Mossie M8.
8) 
********************************************
Med you dont need to talk Cute Corp in to 'your type' on here mate. I think giving you her phone number says it all. Very forward. You have a way with words that is very attractive Med, trust me  ( just incase you didnt realise, I will leave you with that knowledge hon). So Just go for it ya burk, you know you want to, by what you have said above  .
Toodles.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2005)

I just cant wait to here how things went down Med.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 28, 2005)

I can't wait for Flying Legends- hopefully I'll see Cripps and I'll see all the aircraft on my ceiling for real! Again


----------



## plan_D (Apr 28, 2005)

I imagine if you did see Cripps, the first thing she'll say is; "Is that a model plane in your pocket, or are you just happy to see me?"


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 28, 2005)

I'll leave that one to your imagination pD!


----------



## plan_D (Apr 28, 2005)

You under-estimate the power of my imagination.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 28, 2005)

Uh-oh...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Has anyone here ever felt like spiking food with laxative? Because thats exactly what my friend Martyn and I done the other day. Take one chocolate muffin and 5 and a half pieces of laxative and pack the muffin full of them. Then feed it to a naive, unsuspecting person, such as the lanc for instance...Then you must tell everyone except the victim, which makes the victim paranoid. He then frantically tries to work out what has happened; eh lanc?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2005)

No I have never done that, but I have seen it done to other people. This guy I knew one time had a packet of laxative powder that looked like salt and he put it in a salt shaker at a resturaunt right before we left.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

You guys are so evil, it's ing.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

You would have thought the lanc would be ing after having 5 times the recommended dose of laxative, but apperently not


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Well I always knew he was full of shit.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah, in future dont take no shit from the lanc


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 29, 2005)

I've heard of laxative being put in the chips at my old school, but it would be better if it was combined with putting cllingfilm over the loo seats!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Im rather disappointed that, the laxative didnt have a big effect on the lanc  So far, its heading the list for "Most memorable moment" when we come around to doing our yearbooks.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah, I agree MM. There's funny cruel, and then there's cruel cruel.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2005)

Although I would think that one is more of a messy cruel!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2005)

yes after i had the pills, my first crap was solid as a rock, as was the second, the 3rd was a tiny bit of the liquid stuff, but now, after the 4th i'm back to normal, i had a bit of stomac crap but really it wasn't bad at all, unlucky CC............


----------



## Maestro (Apr 29, 2005)

Don't say that, Lanc. Next time he's gonna try something worst...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 29, 2005)

it's not him i'm worried about, it's the rest of them


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah it wasnt really my doing  Maestro, he doesnt need to tell me that for me to initiate something worse  He'll never take food off us again


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2005)

Thanks for the graphic depiction Lanc. EW!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 29, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yes after i had the pills, my first crap was solid as a rock, as was the second, the 3rd was a tiny bit of the liquid stuff, but now, after the 4th i'm back to normal, i had a bit of stomac crap but really it wasn't bad at all, unlucky CC............




Would you like me to start a sticky thread so you can keep a diary of your bowel movements?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

"Sticky" thread 



> my first crap was solid as a rock



You mean molten rock?


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2005)

Let's not, Med...


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 29, 2005)

Maybe you're right.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Theres bound to be at least one forum out there on the web that specialises in this kind of thing  perhaps he should find one and he can discuss it furthere there...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah, like the "fecal forum". I think I would rather talk about airplanes than the Lanc's emanations.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 29, 2005)

Well......erm.... good luck in your search, and have fun!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2005)

_I_ have zero interest in that, or even searching for it...EW!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 29, 2005)

Couldn't really say it rocks my world either - but the ex-public schoolboy in me could never resist a bit of lavatorial humour!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Christ, I leave you fellas alone for a little while and already you're talking about starting a sh*t stories thread!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 29, 2005)

It takes me back!  We did the laxo-choco thing to someone at my school - of course, we took all the paper out of the bogs first! 

BWAHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

You did it on a lrger scale than us then 

The thing is though about 7 of us were watching him eat it, and we were laughing so hard. You'd think he'd throw it away, after we fed him chips from the floor and a cookie that had been down Chris' crotch, but nooo  We told him the muffin was come made, and he took out one of the bits of laxative and said "You didnt melt the chocolate very well" and them popped it in his mouth, failing to read "EX-LAX" on it


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 29, 2005)

Not nearly as funny as the guy who blew up a johnny to an enormous size and then ran around the common room trying to prod the girls with it!

Their squeals of blatantly fake horror echo in my ears to this day!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Stupid Question No. 483: Johnny?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 29, 2005)

Ze humble condom. Actually, it wasn't me who did that though - My usual lair was in the old library trying to be remote and intellectual. 

(and really, really, up my own arse and pretentious to boot! As if I didn't laugh my head off when I saw things like that!)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Ah. Cool.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Our "Posse" just walks around school looking intimidating  You got me as the tall guy, Adam with his long black leather coat and black hair, Chris as the toughest guy in the whole year and Martyn whos the kind of more normal person


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 29, 2005)

All of whom are disliked but grudgingly respected by the Uber Norms at the same time right?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

It sounds like the UN.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

No, the thing is were all civilised people who wouldnt hurt flies  (Well Chris would, its funny to watch naive year 8's take him on)

If you saw the 4 of us walking down the street you wouldnt like to confront us, but we aint like that at all.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 29, 2005)

Keeps the Chavs at bay then!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 29, 2005)

Hell yeah 8) Actually Launceston is fairly Chav-Free, but we get lots of Janners


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 29, 2005)

Janners?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 29, 2005)

Farmer types called Buto with webbed fingers.....


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 29, 2005)

Sort of like people from Norfolk then


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 29, 2005)

Or Cape Breton. More like miners with webbed fingers.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Our "Posse" just walks around school looking intimidating  You got me as the tall guy, Adam with his long black leather coat and black hair, Chris as the toughest guy in the whole year and Martyn whos the kind of more normal person



which one am i then??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

You dont walk around with us, you bugger off to the Geography block


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

hey i walk with you sometimes, and i'm still part of the possey.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

No you dont! You sit with us whilst we eat our lunch, then once the possibility of free food goes out the window you bugger off


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

well i can't tell you much on here but that might all change soon...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Oh yeah and hows that?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 30, 2005)

i can't tell you on here, and i'd kindly apprichiate it if you would keep your guesses to yourself...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 30, 2005)

Ok then, tell me on msn


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2005)

Wow all of this talk sure isn't going to help Med get the girl. Wonder what Cute Corp thinks of him now.


----------



## Medvedya (May 1, 2005)

Ah, well, I've spoken to her, and yep, she's a girl alright, so that's sorted out the doubting Thomases. 

Afraid you'll have to a couple of weeks though for the next episode though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2005)

Whys that.


----------



## cute corporal (May 9, 2005)

this is because i usually only post when im in college, coz its free! and ive just had a monday bank holiday break...
im going to give you guys a list of my reenactment do's - 
in three weeks, the last week in may i have one near frome, in farleigh hungerford castle, in fact no, just search on google or froogle for my groups site and all the info is on it...just look for Company of Chivalry and its got events, info, photos (im not in any) and allsorts and if you want to join, just let me know - its great fun and very cheap as far as reenactment goes...
Med - ill meet you next Saturday in that pub just behind the bus station after lunch (ill let ya know when im the bus or whatever)
he doesnt need good luck, im not going to bite him! (hard)
 
oh its so funny in class, theres a girl right across from who is so nasal she sounds like one of those kids tv puppets...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 9, 2005)

Maybe I should be saying Good Luck to Cute Corporal.


----------



## Medvedya (May 10, 2005)

Well, you'll find out how it all panned out as of next week!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)

Keep it clean.


----------



## Medvedya (May 10, 2005)

Mr Nonskimmer! I shall be the perfect gentleman!  That we share similar taste in pubs is a good omen!

I'd have been a bit taken aback if she'd suggested going to Yates Wine Lodge - the Chaviest pub in Bristol, and better known as Fight Club.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)

No, what I meant was keep the story clean when you get back! 
You _will_ tell us all of the gritty details, won't you?


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

Be careful waht you wish for, NS!


----------



## Medvedya (May 10, 2005)

Ah, you mean how I won over her girlish heart with my rakish good looks and sparkling personality? Of course!


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

I thought it was "rugged good looks"...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)

No evan! I refuse to be careful!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 10, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Ah, you mean how I won over her girlish heart with my rakish good looks and sparkling personality? Of course!


Yeah, yeah, that too if you like.


----------



## Medvedya (May 10, 2005)

Well, I see myself in the 'Harry Flashman' persona - mutton chop whiskers, twirled moustache and lascivious glint in the corner of my eye!

Now, what kind of nubile young maiden could fail to be won over by that!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 11, 2005)

LOL now that is funny! I am bawling laughing!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 12, 2005)

well, i wouldn't kick him outta' bed............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

And whaddaya know...it fits the description of Captain Flash Heart


----------



## Medvedya (May 12, 2005)

And I even have the same sort of coat!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 12, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> And whaddaya know...it fits the description of Captain Flash Heart [/img]



Captain Medheart!


----------



## Medvedya (May 12, 2005)

WOOF WOOF!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 12, 2005)

"Flying a plane is like a beautiful woman...get in her 5 times a day and take her to heaven and back"


----------



## mosquitoman (May 12, 2005)

Don't mind if I do!


----------



## Hot Space (May 13, 2005)

I warn you Cute Corp, Med smells alot and he likes breaking wind in his Beer so the head on it makes it look likes there is a bit more in there then you think  

Hot Space

btw He's terrible at sex............I know  

Hot Space


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 13, 2005)

No he isn't! 

Or so I've heard. :-"


----------



## Hot Space (May 13, 2005)

Damn, I must be the crap shag then  

Hot Space


----------



## cute corporal (May 16, 2005)

i did meet Med on Sat and hactually he is the perfect gentleman, knows ALL the best authentic militaria shops around bristol, appeals to my snob side and is quite a bit of fun (even if i do beat his sorry little ass at pool).it was nice to have a fairly intelligent conv with someone as most of (not all) my friends in weston arent exactly uni grads and we mostly communicate through shouting, grunting, roaring, ass whupping and general heavy metal/warrior lang., so there you go!
the day was pretty good, apart from my bus journey up, when there were a couple of weird snot nosed kids singing in very high voices, sounding like a bloody sine wave over the throes of Rammstein hammering through my brain...grr.
as with most men, i am bigger and heavier than Med and can definitely drink better!
the day was fun and i am glad that i made the effort to go up and will prob do it again sometime - cheers Med!


----------



## Hot Space (May 16, 2005)

Sounds like both of you have a fun day out 8) I'm glad it went well for both of you and Med is as good as they come C.C  

Couldn't do any better...

Hot Space


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Love is in the air... 

On a more negative note, im disappointed that you lost at pool Med


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, Med, you're a failure to all males on this planet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

When I was 10 I won a pool tournament in France, but then again all my opponents were French so it isnt much of an achievement.


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

As I've said before there's no such thing as a French man, only French women and French mice. So, yes, it isn't an achievement.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

In France, rules are that if the cueball is on the cushion then it is allowed to moved away from it an inch (Bloody ridiculous). All my opponents played by this rule, some of them cheated, I played English rules and anilhated the lot of them  Then I complained because there was no prize


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

What a stupid rule, that's part of the feckin' game! Put it on the cushion for your opponent so it's a hard shot!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

I know  It was a sweet victory though cos I was the youngest who entered by about 5 years...


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

I only thought there was European and American rules, now there's French rules!  

Obviously there's pub rules too which is just a random mix. I was playing this lad from the pub team the other day, he got really angry and started shouting at his girlfriend 'cos I beat him 4 games out of 5. I just sat down and laughed, I thought he was going to fight me but he walked out with his lass in tow. 

That's why you don't put your pool cue down straight away, it's a handy weapon.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Especially if you batter them with the tip, then they look like they have some kind of disease.


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

I can't say I've ever done that. They normally look like they've been beaten with a pool cue when I've finished. Admittedly, I've only done it once. 

He started it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Its always _the other guy_ who starts it though


----------



## plan_D (May 16, 2005)

He did actually start it. He was one of those that get drunk and think they're the biggest man on earth. The pool cue sure showed him otherwise. 

Another handy weapon is the backs of chairs (only certain ones), you can pull the top off then pull out one of the wooden bar things. Small and heavy, very handy. Ash trays work too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Hot Space is scaring me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

He has that effect on people, just wait till you see his knees


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

And you are too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Its compulsory with me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

I have sort of figured that out.


----------



## Maestro (May 16, 2005)

plan_D said:


> He did actually start it. He was one of those that get drunk and think they're the biggest man on earth. The pool cue sure showed him otherwise.
> 
> Another handy weapon is the backs of chairs (only certain ones), you can pull the top off then pull out one of the wooden bar things. Small and heavy, very handy. Ash trays work too.



What you could try is a MEB (I forgot what the "M" stands for, but I know the two other letters are for "Extendable Baton"). It's very useful for Security Officers and Private Investigators. There is different sizes from 16 inches up to 31 inches. Personnally, I got a 21 inches MEB. Very effective and handy.

I don't know for the UK, but in Canada, you need a licence to buy one.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

Maestro said:


> I don't know for the UK, but in Canada, you need a licence to buy one.


Unless you're a member of a naval boarding party.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Good stuff. Over here in Ansbach, Germany the Polizie have something similar but it is an electronic wand that moves back and forth making it less effort for the Polizie to hit you with. We call it a Turk Beater!


----------



## Maestro (May 16, 2005)

Hmmm... I think I know what you're talking about... Unfortunatelly, it's illegal in Canada. The lone MEBs allowed here are the "non-mechanized" (without springs) ones. Some Canadian went to US to buy MEBs but they were seized at the border when they came back because of that. They did bought "mechanized" MEBs.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

A lot of things like that are legal in the States that you can't legally own here. Sucks, don't it?


----------



## Maestro (May 16, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Unless you're a member of a naval boarding party.



Are you sure ?  

They must have taken a course on how to use them (in that case they got the licence). Because even cops have to take courses regularly for the MEB and the PR-24. What's the difference ? Look below...


----------



## Hot Space (May 16, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Hot Space is scaring me.



Are they showing again? Sorry about that   

Hot Space


----------



## Maestro (May 16, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> A lot of things like that are legal in the States that you can't legally own here. Sucks, don't it?



A lot... Like CC said : "It sucks more than a Pornstar with no teeth".


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 16, 2005)

Well yeah, we have to be trained with them Maestro. They don't just toss one to you and say "Have at 'er!". 

We use the extendables (I've never heard the term MEB before.  ). They're pretty nifty little rigs, I must say. I haven't done boarding party stuff in about two years though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

They are illegal here in Germany also. Only the Polizei is authorized to use them.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

Maestro said:


> Nonskimmer said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of things like that are legal in the States that you can't legally own here. Sucks, don't it?
> ...



LOL thats funny.


----------



## Maestro (May 16, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> We use the extendables (I've never heard the term MEB before.  ). They're pretty nifty little rigs, I must say. I haven't done boarding party stuff in about two years though.



Well, MEB is used in French but also on several American Police Services web sites... I visited a few of them.

But it may be the Army that doesn't use the same names...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 16, 2005)

I did not know it could be used in the US. That is a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## Maestro (May 16, 2005)

Okay, I found what MEB stands for : Monadnock Expandable Baton.

Like you may have guessed, Monadnock is a company licenced to build those kind of batons. The term MEB is less used than I first thought. Most of the time, it's called Detective Expandable Baton or simply Expandable Baton (or Collapsible Baton).

If you want more infos, you may go here :
 http://www.police-batons.com/mlp/friction.html

Or there :
 http://www.batons.com/batons.asp


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

I personally think it could be quite useful.


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2005)

It is... Especially when you have to control/arrest a guy bigger than you.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 17, 2005)

Or just beat him up.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 17, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

So I wonder how the date went. Med is probably too wore out to tell us about. Or maybe it is he is too tired thinking of what to tell us!


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

Oh, I'm going to see her at a renactment festival near Bath in a fortnight's time.


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

I think my sig still applies.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

Oh I thought you were *meating* her yesterday! My bad!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Ugh!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 19, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2005)

What CC did you get a bad mental picture?


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

Well, if I can remember to take the camera I shall take some pictures! It should be fun!


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

We don't want pictures of that! This isn't a porn site, Med.  

I know, I know...it was wide open.


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

Tsk! Honestly! I knew someone was gonna say that as soon as I pressed 'submit'!  

You just want to see my lurrvley legs don't you?


----------



## plan_D (May 19, 2005)

Of course I do. Although, I'm starting to think I will regret saying that after what happened when CCs bluff was called.


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

Mine are beautifully polished, with well turned ankles. Got you drooling now haven't I?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

Not exactly.


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

Pah! Some people just have no taste!  

I think that they look at their best when clad in army longjohns myself.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

Nothing compared to the mark of the males in my bloodline. Chicken legs with a big ass!


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

Just in case you've been spared the sight of those long-johns, they're washed out pale green y-fronts with elastic leggings attached to them. 

They look like something found at the bottom of a spare PE kit box, and we were told by the QM that they were only used for Kermit the Frog parties and "If you wear them you're SAD!"


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

I can't say I've ever become acquainted with them.


----------



## Medvedya (May 19, 2005)

Unbelieveably, the first weekend we went out on exercise - some guy did - and got found out!  

My own confession is that I think I still have mine somewhere!


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2005)

Hey, don't make me get ugly!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

Holy...

For a guy who lives in California, you're awfully pale.


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2005)

Yep, I told my wife she won an award for the worst picture of me...ever! And I was blessed (or cursed) with phosporescent Irish skin.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 19, 2005)

Hey, that's cool. I've got leathery, rough, croc like skin myself.
I need more Oil of Olay.


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2005)

I need more pigment in my skin!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 20, 2005)

I'm just covered in freckles- they make me looj about 16


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Im growing me a set of big thick retro sideburns to compliment my big thick retro eyebrows


----------



## Medvedya (May 20, 2005)

What about a big tickly moustache for your bird?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

No. I contemplated a goatie for a while but I decided against it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 20, 2005)

Do your brows meet in the middle at all? We could call you "unibrow".


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

No they dont  I mean theyre pretty thick, but not in the Roger Moore league


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2005)

Hey, watch that unibrow thing!  I am the owner of one of those darn things.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 20, 2005)

We called one of the watch officers that, on my last ship. Looked like something straight out of Sesame Street. I mean, it was literally one eyebrow! Weird!


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2005)

Yep, I have the same thing. I literally have to trim my eyebrows, or I could braid them!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 20, 2005)

Sorry, I'm finding it hard to talk with this foot in my mouth. 
It doesn't taste great either.


----------



## evangilder (May 20, 2005)

Naw, it's cool. I was kidding you about that. If you can't laugh at yourself, then you can't laugh at anyone else!  My wife always threatens to wax my eyebrows!  I want NO part of that!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 20, 2005)

Woah talk about low, 2 Chinooks just flew over and the whole house shook!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 20, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

That's how you normally know when I Chinook is coming. It shakes the ground, so you feel it before you hear it. It also has that distinctive sound...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

Actually I heard them before I felt em 

Today is the first day ive seen no helicopters for about 3 weeks


----------



## plan_D (May 21, 2005)

You felt it a lot after you'd heard it, you probably weren't paying attention to the small vibrations beforehand. I mean, you're used to 'em with your vibro-pants.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 21, 2005)

I heard them, went to the window to look at them, and then when they went over our windows shook cos its such rattly old house


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

You think the old Big Windy shakes your house and the ground, try flying in one. It rattles out my fillings. I really do hate the damn things.


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

I see, now I know why you dislike them. You're not *man* enough to fly in them!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2005)

No the aircraft can have a mid air collision with itself, thats why I dont like them!


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

How exactly would it manage that then?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

Rotors touching each other I guess.


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

You need a slap for saying that. That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard! Why is it people actually think they can do that? 

The *only* way the blades can go out of sync is if the gearbox breaks down or the drive-shaft gets fucked. And if that happens to ANY helicopter they're fucked. Other than a mechanical failure, it's impossible for them to touch. 

They're in sync with one another, it's like a cog system. The blade on the front is inbetween two on the back.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 22, 2005)

> You need a slap for saying that. That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard! Why is it people actually think they can do that?



Cos not everyone is a smart-ass know-it-all


----------



## plan_D (May 22, 2005)

But really, do you honestly think they'd have them if it was possible for the rotor blades to touch?


----------



## cute corporal (May 23, 2005)

HELLLLOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!  
yeah, med youve totally got to bring your camera so you can put pics of me on the site!i look like the virgin mary in my outfit actually...worship at my alter...
evangilder - AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!
im sending you the bill for my therapy after seeing that pic!  
i cant wait for this weekend - for anyone else that wants to turn up, let med know and its this weekend the 29/30th (bank hol events are sun, mon battles and stuff) at Farleigh Hungerford castle which is off the A36(?)i think right between Trowbridge and Frome in a place called hungerford - i am looking forward to it SO much - reenactment fills me with a heady rush of buzzing joy that makes me want to bounce around like Tigger until i pass out!!! yayayayayayayayayayayayayay!
did anyone get a chance to look at our site?


----------



## plan_D (May 23, 2005)

Are you on crack?


----------



## Medvedya (May 23, 2005)

Way too much tartrazine. I told her about those fizzy drinks when we last met!

Nightmare place to get to if you don't drive as well. I think I'm going to save myself a load of hassle and get a cab from Bath Spa station. If anyone does want to come they're more than welcome as I'll split the fare with them.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 23, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Way too much tartrazine



No wonder I like Fanta so much! It make me want to bounce off the walls


----------



## BombTaxi (May 23, 2005)

I have a mate who goes mental on ginger beer. We tried to ban her from drinking it, but she manafed to sneak a can in today...a fair part of it ended up in my pint of Stella, which made me a very unhappy bunny!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

Literally ginger beer then. Yuck!


----------



## BombTaxi (May 23, 2005)

In fairness, Stella is so bad that it didnt make that much difference


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 23, 2005)

I think so too, actually.


----------



## trackend (May 24, 2005)

Try Gin and Ginger beer with lots of Ice it makes a really nice long drink for the summer.
And I just notice your pool pic Evan you look very happy though not too sure about the landing strip parting.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 24, 2005)

Stella isn't that bad, Carling is though


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Lemon Fanta is the best...

But not Lemon Fanta "Light", it tastes like a mysterious blend of cat vomit and seawater


----------



## mosquitoman (May 24, 2005)

Orange Fanta's the best soft drink


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

No no...Lemon fanta...Then what I affectionately call "Purple Fanta"


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2005)

Carling is piss poor. 

That...red Fanta stuff...is the best....

But I think we can all agree that Fanta is the best of some kind...and anyone who doesn't will be shot on sight....or site...sight...probably...but we won't see them...so site?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

The red fanta is my least favourite of the range.


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2005)

Yes but you like Fanta...so you're allowed to live...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

Phew  My life flashed before my eyes... (IE the computer screen flickered  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 24, 2005)

i prefer tango to fanta........


----------



## mosquitoman (May 24, 2005)

Heretic! He must be punished!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 24, 2005)

You must die.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

plan_D said:


> You need a slap for saying that. That is the dumbest thing I have ever heard! Why is it people actually think they can do that?
> 
> The *only* way the blades can go out of sync is if the gearbox breaks down or the drive-shaft gets f**k. And if that happens to ANY helicopter they're f**k. Other than a mechanical failure, it's impossible for them to touch.
> 
> They're in sync with one another, it's like a cog system. The blade on the front is inbetween two on the back.



I was meaning it more in a sarcastice way when I said mid air collision with itself. However my friend it happens more often then you think. We lost one here in Germany in the mid early 90's and we lost one in Kosovo when I was there because of the blades contacting themselves. There is a gearbox in the center of the aircraft in the middle of the driveshafts that syncs the blades. If that gearbox is not installed correctly or it fails the blades will contact. This more then likely will happen on the ground before you take however you would still be in a world of hurt. 

Yes you are correct that if this happens you are screws in all aircraft however in aircraft such as a Blackhawk if the Intermediate or Tail rotor gear box fails (saying that the drive shaft is still in place, seperates from the flange and continues to allow the Main Rotor to spin  ) as long as you keep the aircraft over 80 knots you can land the aircraft by doing a roll on landing. This is not possible in a Chinook my friend.


----------



## Medvedya (May 24, 2005)

Isn't the technical term something like 'auto gyroscopic rotation'? As I understand it in laymans terms, if the engine cuts out, the rotors slap straight into netural and the helicopter decends like a scyamore seed. 

It still takes some skill and nerve to control it on the way down though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

Pretty much but we call it *Autorotation*.


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2005)

The technical term for it is autorotation. After having been in a helicopter that did one one, I call it a sphincter tingler! We got down okay, but not without alot of shouting!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 24, 2005)

I just did one the other day as part of a test flight. They are not that bad once you get used to them.


----------



## evangilder (May 24, 2005)

Well, I did it once, and that was enough for me! Like I said, we got out okay, but we landed really hard.


----------



## plan_D (May 24, 2005)

Yes, if the gearbox or drive-shaft screws up then the blades will be able to touch. If the engine fails on a Chinook it can still bring itself down with auto-rotation. 

It doesn't happen often, or they wouldn't let the Chinook fly. Anyway, I wasn't directing the attack at you, it was at CC. Anyway, as I said, and you know, if your gearbox is screwed up, your helicopter is screwed up and you're not going to be going any long distances...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Yes, if the gearbox or drive-shaft screws up then the blades will be able to touch. If the engine fails on a Chinook it can still bring itself down with auto-rotation.
> 
> It doesn't happen often, or they wouldn't let the Chinook fly. Anyway, I wasn't directing the attack at you, it was at CC. Anyway, as I said, and you know, if your gearbox is screwed up, your helicopter is screwed up and you're not going to be going any long distances...



Ofcourse you can, its called an *autorotation* as I stated in an earlier post.  

I did not say it happens all the time, I said it happens more often then you think. It is possible my friend and I have seen it in Kosovo. Fortunatly the aircraft was just at a 5ft hover when it happened and no one was killed.

As I said on a Blackhawk as long as you stay over 80 knots you can technically land the aircraft without you tail rotor or with a failure in the tail rotor gearbox. Just technically though and I would not want to try it all.

No offense tanken plan_D I was not getting hostile with you, just responding to your message.


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2005)

Have you ever been in an auto-rotation landing in a Chinook? My dad says your guts hit the roof but the actual landing isn't so bad.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2005)

My uncle rode in Chinooks occasionally when he was in the Airborne, and he had nothing bad to say about it. Just that it was damn loud, but that was a given.


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2005)

Oh yeah, my dad doesn't have a bad word to say about them. He loves them. He even said the auto-rotation wasn't that bad, it was worse in the Puma.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

No I have never done and autorotation in a chinook. I do them in Blackhawks all the time as part of test flights (never done one because of a dual engine failure or other emergency). In the Blackhawk it really is not that bad, it is unconfortable for the first couple of seconds and then after that you just see the whole world coming up really fast.


----------



## cute corporal (Jun 6, 2005)

hi guys - just had another two great weekends away...cant wait for tewkesbury...autorotationios great with two men, a chick and a rampant rabbit!
bwah hah hah *evil laugh*


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 6, 2005)

Alrighty then.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

See, NS, that's what cocaine does to you.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 6, 2005)

No - I said before, it's orange squash.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 6, 2005)

But saying, "See, NS, that's what orange squash does to you" just doesn't look right...unless it's refering to something that orange squash does...like make you go hyper...


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 6, 2005)

So does Cocaine....


----------



## Crippen (Jun 7, 2005)

*Well that explains it 'ALL'.
I'm a 'Dandilion Burdock' gal  *


----------



## plan_D (Jun 7, 2005)

Sweeet...I love that stuff. 8)


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 7, 2005)

'tis nice - used to be able to get it in the chip shop in Lancashire.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

I'm all too familiar with dandelions, but what's Dandilion Burdock?


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 7, 2005)

Ah, it's a soft drink we have over here - very traditional!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 7, 2005)

Oh yes, I've seen that! Never tried it though.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 7, 2005)

Good for colds - I could do with some now!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

I dont think it was cocain, just a bit loony Id say!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Sweeet...I love that stuff. 8)



It tastes like crap.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

Never had it.


----------



## cute corporal (Jun 13, 2005)

it is one of these that makes me go so crazy - 
a)all the hairspray i use for my quiff - i do breathe quite a bit in!
2)reenactment - it always has this effect on me
3)quote roxy music - love is the drug and i need to score!(this explains all)
i went to a rock concert to see vampires rock on sat nite - got a full backstage, bands only pass (bwah hah hah) got to know a certain singer very well...heh heh heh...  
quote of the weekend - "my, you certainly are a rudey girl, aren't you?and theyre SO big!"


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 13, 2005)

Indeed......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

cute corporal said:


> got a full backstage, bands only pass (bwah hah hah) got to know a certain singer very well...heh heh heh...
> quote of the weekend - "my, you certainly are a rudey girl, aren't you?and theyre SO big!"



Already cheating on Med huh?  Just kidding!


----------



## Crippen (Jun 13, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> plan_D said:
> 
> 
> > Sweeet...I love that stuff. 8)
> ...


How long have you been drinking 'Crap' ? is it cheaper than D B, coz it could save me a bob or two hon




(Med you are one brave man)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 14, 2005)

I been "drinking crap" for about 3 years now, which corresponds to the amount of time ive known the lanc


----------



## plan_D (Jun 14, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2005)

Hell do that to you.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 15, 2005)

if you mean "he'll" then yes, and so much more........


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2005)

We don't want to know the so much more...<cough> Queer.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes please keep that to yourself. We have a policy in the Army that states "Dont Ask, Dont Tell".


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 17, 2005)

but don't you think NS'll get upset if i don't tell??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 17, 2005)

Nah, that saying works for the Navy too.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 17, 2005)

We have a "since 1930" soft called Kofola:






...tastes like cola, but ain't too sweet, just fine! Love it! 8)


----------



## Maestro (Jun 17, 2005)

Hmmm... I never tasted it (I think it doesn't exist in Canada).

My favorite soft drink is Root Beer. In particular the one from A&W (I don't know if you know what I mean, but that's the restaurant that invented (or at least "popularized") that drink). It exist since 1919.

It got a weird taste (that many peoples doesn't like) that I could hardly describe.

Damn ! I could drink gallons of it.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

I hardly drink soft drinks, the only things I really drink are; milk, tea, beer and spirits.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, beer is the best, of course.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

I drink Lemon Fanta, Milk, Orange Juice and loads of Water. 8)


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

Water is important as well, juice has vitamins but what does Fanta have?


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 18, 2005)

Sugar, lots and lots of it!


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

Since when was water important?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

When it comes to mopping up the sick caused by the alcohol.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 18, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Since when was water important?



Since the life appeared on Earth...


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't believe you, and you don't use water to clean up sick, you used domestos and lots of it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Personally id use a big-ass pressure washer.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

And how many times have you cleaned sick up after a rowdy night out?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 18, 2005)

Never. "Rowdy night out" are not 3 words that will ever be associated with me 8)


----------



## plan_D (Jun 18, 2005)

I don't know if I should associate them with me because I can't remember anything that's happened with me. What I do know is I've never been arrested, so I'm either good at not getting caught or I don't do that much wrong...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

The best soft drink is Mountain Dew. The most sugar and 3 times the amount of caffein that is in a cup of coffee! And the taste...... THE TEARS OF THE GODS!


----------



## Maestro (Jun 20, 2005)

Mountain Dew is good. But I still prefer A&W Root Beer. Mountain Dew is in second place.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The best soft drink is Mountain Dew. The most sugar and 3 times the amount of caffein that is in a cup of coffee! And the taste...... THE TEARS OF THE GODS!



Whoever designed that obviously had a picture of me on their desk and said "I know, lets design a drink for that bloke!"

Where can I get some?  8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

I dont know it is a US drink and they also sell it in Hungary and Germany now. I buy mine at the commissary on post where I work because the German stuff just does not taste the same.


----------



## JCS (Jun 20, 2005)

Mountain Dew is my favorite also....Sprite is pretty good too...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

Well dew is the best soft drink atleast.


----------

